# VQ35DE to VQ37VHR??



## JDizzle_1998 (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone swapped an Ser or altima in general to a vq37vhr? The blocks are all the same but built a little different and wondering if it would fit in an ser engine bay or if i should hr swap instead, also would it all still bolt up to the transmission the same? I’m not sure I’m a diy person and I’m trying to figure this out


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Front wheel drive and rear wheel drive Nissan engines are usually not swappable because the provisions on the block for the motor mount bolts are usually different, among other things.


----------

